# Limnophila aromatica emersed plantlet on leaf



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

in a messy growout, I was cleaning the floating debris from around the stems breaking 
the surface and found this unexpected plantlet:










I shouldnt be too suprised, Hyrophilas and other sp. sprout plantlets from the leaves often. 
I think this is the first time I've seen L.aromatica sprout one from a floating leaf.

I can get a better shot or two of the area where it sprouts from the leaf if anybody is interested.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Had the same thing happen with my limno. aromatica/hygros. Nice picture by the way...


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks.
heres another one, I was able to get decent detail on 
the part of the leaf where the plantlet grows.


----------

